# Gutting my bathroom



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How do I remove an attached pedestal sink from the wall? I see these brackets at the back of the sink down below.

Next, how do I rip the toilet off of the floor without causing a major flood?

I know to turn off the water but that’s it.

What tools do I need? What should I take extra care with? Do I need to go out and buy anything?

Hubby has gone to the cottage for a week because of two huge projects going on there and I wanted to surprise him by at least getting one washroom gutted and ready to revamp.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Toilet: turn off the water to it and flush it to empty the tank. There will probably still be a little water so put some garbage bags or something down And have a towel around. You need a wrench that fits the bolts.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

RBlakeney said:


> Toilet: turn off the water to it and flush it to empty the tank. There will probably still be a little water so put some garbage bags or something down And have a towel around. You need a wrench that fits the bolts.


The bolts on either side if the toilet, right? I have a shit load of wrenches and bring in a whack and see what fits. What about the gasket underneath the toilet? I remember having to take the toilet off of the floor once before and my husband said to be very careful with it.

How do I detach the water tank from the bowl?

Trying to cross all my T’s and dot my i’s so I can do this in the afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

Lola said:


> Trying to cross all my T’s and dot my i’s so I can do this in the afternoon.


Here's hoping that your sons will be there to help.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Toilets are heavy. You can remove the tank by taking off the water line, and then underneath the tank you'll find it bolted to the base behind the bowl.

Should you break the toilet or drop the lid be very careful, that fired clay(or whatever it is) will leave shards sharper than a steel knife.

A basin wrench can make removing plumbing fixtures much much easier. Other than that, water pump pliers(slip joint), and an adjustable wrench will get you through it as basics.

Once the toilet is removed remember to stuff some rags in the drainhole to keep sewer gasses from entering your house.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Not trying to discourage you from trying to "surprise" him, removing those items is a fairly quick process for some one who knows how... 
If you happen to run into a valve that wont shut off or crack a fitting or pipe while you are doing this you may create a surprise you did not intend....


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

No offense, but if you know that little about renovations I would enlist a helper or hire a contractor. Plumbing is one of those things that can cause a pile of damage to your home if you mess something up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> If you happen to run into a valve that wont shut off or crack a fitting or pipe while you are doing this you may create a surprise you did not intend....


Repeated for emphasis.

Surprises can cause a lot of damage and/or disruption!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Pair of pliers & have atter. As mentioned above, stuff something in to the drain openings once everything's out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AlBDarned said:


> Pair of pliers & have atter.


SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

As long as your water supply shut off valves are working, there isn't much you can do to damage a gut job, not to worry


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.38-inch-lead-free-brass-compression-cap.1001000511.html

These & some teflon tape if your shut off valves are sketchy.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You can do it, just heed the good advice given. The toilet bowl will retain some water which can slosh out through the bottom if jostled or tipped. Carry it carefully and you will be fine or use a big garbage bag. 

I would not try to reuse the wax seal


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lola said:


> Hubby has gone to the cottage for a week because of two huge projects going on there and I wanted to surprise him by at least getting one washroom gutted and ready to revamp.


As guys and husbands I'll bet that more than a few of us are wondering if it will be a *pleasant* surprise for your husband! Are we abetting you in a "NOW you can start renovating the bathroom like I've asked you for two years"?!! 

You've got lots of good advice above, including advice to be cautious. Most important to make sure the water is off at both sink and toilet. You *might* have to turn off water to the whole house if you don't have good valves below the fixtures, and if that's the case then you should probably reconsider starting the demolition.

While most damage you might do is relatively easy to fix a big water leak probably not.

I haven't seen anyone answer your question about the toilet gasket. Maybe advice in @laristotle's video - I haven't watched it - but if not...

There will be a big waxy sticky ring under the toilet. It will probably be stuck more to the toilet than the flange of the sewer pipe, so you'll want to have garbage plastic spread on the floor in advance where you're going to put down the fairly-heavy toilet. It's pretty nasty of course, wear gloves. There will probably be some of the wax that will have to be scraped off the flange on the floor too. Then when you have it cleaned up, be sure to stuff garbage plastic into the sewer hole else sewer gases will make your house at least smell bad and could do worse things.

There's almost no chance of re-using the gasket - not sure why your husband wanted to be cautious about it. They cost about ten bucks, easy to buy at any decent hardware place.

Good luck. I hope your husband appreciates us helping you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lola Are you reading any of this?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you're gonna do great and I'm sure he will love the surprise of a gutted bathroom to finish after handling two projects at the cabin


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> No offense, but if you know that little about renovations I would enlist a helper or hire a contractor. Plumbing is one of those things that can cause a pile of damage to your home if you mess something up.


I have done other renovations around the house by myself. I can do this! It’s not rocket science. I just have to be very careful and conscientious. I want the experience,


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have enlisted my neighbors help if I need it. He’s has done lots of Reno’s like this.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> I have done other renovations around the house by myself. I can do this! It’s not rocket science. I just have to be very careful and conscientious. I want the experience,


Fill your boots... you're not gutting my bathroom so I dont particularly care. There is a reason skilled trades do apprenticeships though. I hope it all works out and some progress pics would be a cool way to keep the thread up to date, weather the results are good or bad.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Lola, toilets are pretty easy to remove. The only real problem you can run into is if your shutoff valve is not working right.
Turn it off, and flush, and listen and see if you can hear any water from the valve. The tank should not fill.
As for the bolts holding down the toilet, you will probably not be able to undo them as they will most likely be all corroded. Or if they turn the whole bolt may turn.
You can use vise grips and sometimes they will just snap as you turn them. This is a good thing!
When I take out a toilet I just use a reciprocal saw and cut them. Don't worry about the gasket or flange as they are cheap and easy to replace. You wouldn't want to re-use them anyways.
Best of luck and don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Hey Lola, toilets are pretty easy to remove. The only real problem you can run into is if your shutoff valve is not working right.
> Turn it off, and flush, and listen and see if you can hear any water from the valve. The tank should not fill.
> As for the bolts holding down the toilet, you will probably not be able to undo them as they will most likely be all corroded. Or if they turn the whole bolt may turn.
> You can use vise grips and sometimes they will just snap as you turn them. This is a good thing!
> ...


I doubt the bolts on her toilet are seized up with pee rust, a socket wrench is probably fine!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Depending on the age of the plumbing, you may not have shutoffs for the sink lines.

Pretty easy stuff though, just make sure the valves work before unhooking everything.

If you're doing any tile work in the reno feel free to PM for advice. That's what I do for a living.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> I doubt the bolts on her toilet are seized up with pee rust, a socket wrench is probably fine!


Probably, but its good to know you don't need to save them. I have snapped/cut many more than I have actually unbolted in the years I did renovations for a living.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If the bolts won’t come loose get a cutting torch on them and heat till cherry red then hit em with an impact gun ... lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuck the bathroom. John Allen and his rotator truck from Heavy Rescue 401 just pulled up in front of my neighbors house! I am on it like white on rice.

Will post some pics of this almost $ 1,000000
Truck. OMG it’s such a gorgeous Peterbilt.

Side tracked or what! I don’t care!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Fuck the bathroom. John Allen and his rotator truck from Heavy Rescue 401 just pulled up in front of my neighbors house! I am on it like white on rice.
> 
> Will post some pics of this almost $ 1,000000
> Truck. OMG it’s such a gorgeous Peterbilt.
> ...


Please do!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not really a handy guy--but I have changed some toilet tanks & some full toilets--better if you have good tools--the comments on possible corrosion apply to every one of them.
While it is easier to carry out the old one with the tank off--taking the tank off can be a pain.
Have had to saw off bolts on more than one of them

but some good advice here--with patience & proper tools it can be removed.
Sometimes putting on the new one is trickier


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I usually pump the last splash of water out of the toilet with my shopvac.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I usually pump the last splash of water out of the toilet with my shopvac.


Note to self: never ask @cboutilier if you can borrow his shopvac.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The only part of the toilet that's particularly difficult is the heavy lifting, that is if you don't mind bending over a lot, the rest is logical. Just be careful, I assisted a plumber once who cut his hand wide open on a piece of broken porcelain...the palm very deep...the toilet was smashed by vandals, but it's possible to break the things accidentally.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’d like to see some progress shots or at least a pic of the Peterbilt


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably not something one would normally think of, but measure whether the new tank will cover the portion of the wall occupied by the previous tank. We replaced the downstairs toilet that came with our home with a low-flow toilet. After installation of the new toilet, I was dismayed to find that it was narrower than the previous one, and did not cover the entire unpainted portion of the bathroom wall. One of these days, I'll remove it and paint the entire wall. But for now, too many other things to tend to.

So save yourself the guilt and make sure that if there IS anything not as pristine as the wall around the tank behind the tank, that your new tank will completely cover it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When we bought our home in 1995, the bathroom was a small room with an old enameled steel tub, a toilette and a vanity (all sickly green).

About 1997 I decided to convert a spare bedroom in the house to a proper bathroom.

As it was a bedroom, I had to replumb much of the house (new vent stack, feed lines to the new tub, toilette, sink and shower stall.

I put in a nice big whirlpool tub and did the room in ceramic tile.

My wife and I did the whole thing. I consulted my father in law (RIP) who was a plumber by trade.

It's now 2018 (about 22 years later) and everything still works perfectly. I did replace the vanity about two years ago and redid the floor, but that was just to freshen things up for the missus.

Of all the money I have spent refining our home, the bathroom and in particular, the tub are the best money I have spent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

mhammer said:


> So save yourself the guilt and make sure that if there IS anything not as pristine as the wall around the tank behind the tank, that your new tank will completely cover it.


or hang a poster behind it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> or hang a poster behind it?


How do you hang a poster behind a toilet tank? Who would hang a poster at ass height?

Of course, if there were 3/8" diameter paint rollers, NOW we're talking!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

mhammer said:


> How do you hang a poster behind a toilet tank? Who would hang a poster at ass height?


There's enough space behind an average tank to hang a poster, flag, print, whatever
to cover an unpainted portion of wall until one has the opportunity to actually paint it. 
or put up with looking at an unpainted wall.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@mhammer Maybe thinking "outside of the roller" will work?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That would work great if there wasn't some ugly plaster work sticking out. There are things paint hides well, and things it doesn't. I suspect this job will involve removing the tank, some sanding, and application of several coats of paint. But that didn't stop it from being a good idea.

Now, where did I put that can of whatever we used to paint the downstairs bathroom?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> @mhammer Maybe thinking "outside of the roller" will work?


Good idea. I've probably had to paint behind 50 toilets and have, through trial and error, settled on just masking the edges of the tank and using my 2.5 " sash brush.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sanctuary, refuge, whatever.

I have a great sounding speaker in the room (Sonos Three) and I just love the pounding heat of the tub.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 227828
> Sanctuary, refuge, whatever.
> 
> I have a great sounding speaker in the room (Sonos Three) and I just love the pounding heat of the tub.


getting pounded in your floral sanctuary,., sounds like a good time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 227828
> Sanctuary, refuge, whatever.
> 
> I have a great sounding speaker in the room (Sonos Three) and I just love the pounding heat of the tub.


Tile work looks good


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Note to self: never ask @cboutilier if you can borrow his shopvac.


I ran vacuum trucks for a few years. A little poop water won't hurt ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't read all of this but if you get as far as removing the old toilet please remember to seal the drain until you're ready to install the new one.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 227828
> Sanctuary, refuge, whatever.
> 
> I have a great sounding speaker in the room (Sonos Three) and I just love the pounding heat of the tub.


I think I seen a porno in the 90s filmed there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I have a great sounding speaker in the room (Sonos Three) and I just love the pounding heat of the tub.


We don't have a speaker system, but my wife converted the walk-in closet we used to have, linking the master bedroom to the cramped 2-piece ensuite, to a big roomy shower, with a window and door that lets in lots of light. More importantly, she had the contractor install 5 jets and a seat at the rear of the shower. She says she did that in anticipation of when we're older and stiffer. Having hot water hit you from both front and back is a wonderful luxury. Or if you want, you can turn off the main shower head, take a seat, and just let the 5 jets pound your aching back. The drawback is that it is sooooo deliciously relaxing that you can't take a "quick shower" once the jets hit you. You may be standing up, but it's like sinking into a hot bath.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> We don't have a speaker system, but my wife converted the walk-in closet we used to have, linking the master bedroom to the cramped 2-piece ensuite, to a big roomy shower, with a window and door that lets in lots of light. More importantly, she had the contractor install 5 jets and a seat at the rear of the shower. She says she did that in anticipation of when we're older and stiffer. Having hot water hit you from both front and back is a wonderful luxury. Or if you want, you can turn off the main shower head, take a seat, and just let the 5 jets pound your aching back. The drawback is that it is sooooo deliciously relaxing that you can't take a "quick shower" once the jets hit you. You may be standing up, but it's like sinking into a hot bath.


Showers have definitely come a long way. I like the big rainfall style shower heads and body sprays are nice too.

But, there’s something about reclining, head back, staring at a Monet print....I’m a tub guy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I think I seen a porno in the 90s filmed there.


Every Wednesday.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> We don't have a speaker system, but my wife converted the walk-in closet we used to have, linking the master bedroom to the cramped 2-piece ensuite, to a big roomy shower, with a window and door that lets in lots of light. More importantly, she had the contractor install 5 jets and a seat at the rear of the shower. She says she did that in anticipation of when we're older and stiffer. Having hot water hit you from both front and back is a wonderful luxury. Or if you want, you can turn off the main shower head, take a seat, and just let the 5 jets pound your aching back. The drawback is that it is sooooo deliciously relaxing that you can't take a "quick shower" once the jets hit you. You may be standing up, but it's like sinking into a hot bath.





Milkman said:


> Showers have definitely come a long way. I like the big rainfall style shower heads and body sprays are nice too.
> 
> But, there’s something about reclining, head back, staring at a Monet print....I’m a tub guy.


I enjoy building crazy custom showers for folks. I can't wait to put one in for myself. Most expensive part for me will be the glass.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I enjoy building crazy custom showers for folks. I can't wait to put one in for myself. Most expensive part for me will be the glass.


I love my ensuite, big old hunks-o-glass


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Showers have definitely come a long way. I like the big rainfall style shower heads and body sprays are nice too.
> 
> But, there’s something about reclining, head back, staring at a Monet print....I’m a tub guy.


Hot hot baths are how I beat impending colds into submission. They are also quite relaxing. And given how our own double-ended shower entices one to stand getting pelted and using unconscienable amounts of hot water, I doubt a tub uses more water than our shower. But you need to have a tub big enough to stretch out in. I'm only average height (5'7"), but most bathrooms in traditional homes, and their accompanying tubs, are generally too short to stretch your legs and lean back. You can lean back if your knees are up, or stretch your legs if you sit up, but those tend to be the choices unless you're a child. Newer homes will often have the sort of space that can accommodate more comfortable tubs. Or, one can buy an old-style 4-legged tub with a slant back. Those are quite comfortable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Hot hot baths are how I beat impending colds into submission. They are also quite relaxing. And given how our own double-ended shower entices one to stand getting pelted and using unconscienable amounts of hot water, I doubt a tub uses more water than our shower. But you need to have a tub big enough to stretch out in. I'm only average height (5'7"), but most bathrooms in traditional homes, and their accompanying tubs, are generally too short to stretch your legs and lean back. You can lean back if your knees are up, or stretch your legs if you sit up, but those tend to be the choices unless you're a child. Newer homes will often have the sort of space that can accommodate more comfortable tubs. Or, one can buy an old-style 4-legged tub with a slant back. Those are quite comfortable.


The “short” tub we replaced was nasty. The one I put in is a 6 footer. I’m 5’11” and I can recline comfortably with my legs submerged.

There’s a recline on either end so the missus and I can actually sit facing each other.

The worst thing about the old tub, aside from the length was that icy cold shock when you put your back against that shitty almost 90 deg edge.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> There’s a recline on either end so the missus and I can actually sit facing each other.


Ah, the "love tub".


> The worst thing about the old tub, aside from the length was that icy cold shock when you put your back against that shitty almost 90 deg edge.


Oh man, that sends shivers of memory up my spine.
I take it your home is newer than ours (1965), or big enough to accommodate renovations that permit longer tubs. When my wife did the two upstairs bathrooms, she arranged to extend the tub in the "other" bathroom a bit, but there was only so much it could be extended without crowding out the toilet. It's a wee bit longer than the typical apartment bathtub, but not the luxury length you are able to kick back in.

But on the topic of bathroom luxury, we used to rent an older place in downtown Hamilton. Not only did it have a 4-legged slant-back tub, but the heating vent was directly over the toilet. Lemme tell ya, a warm breeze over a cushioned toilet seat is a welcome thing on a cold winter morning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Ah, the "love tub".
> 
> Oh man, that sends shivers of memory up my spine.
> I take it your home is newer than ours (1965), or big enough to accommodate renovations that permit longer tubs. When my wife did the two upstairs bathrooms, she arranged to extend the tub in the "other" bathroom a bit, but there was only so much it could be extended without crowding out the toilet. It's a wee bit longer than the typical apartment bathtub, but not the luxury length you are able to kick back in.
> ...


No, my home turned 100 in 2014. The "bathroom I built was a spare bedroom. That's why I had to put in a new vent stack and feed lines for all the appliances.

The existing bathroom would have NEVER allowed the big tub, separate shower, et cetera.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our older and several of his buddies were renting a place like from a couple that worked for Foreign Affairs (now Global Affairs) and were posted overseas for a few years. The attic had been turned into this lavish "personal hygiene spa" with a large tub and a separate large shower. Bare brick walls, the whole HGTV reno thing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 227850


Sure, that's how it _starts_. Won't take long before that turns into _this_.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Sure, that's how it _starts_. Won't take long before that turns into _this_.


I swear I did NOT pose her that way.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Sure, that's how it _starts_. Won't take long before that turns into _this_.


Note to self: Never ask @mhammer if you can borrow his guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, it was stolen 30 years ago, so it's someone else's "Do ya feel lucky, punk?" decision now.

I should emphasize that the ONLY thing going on in the picture was a sleepy guy in a bathrobe who wanted to play guitar with nice bathroom reverb. The seat lid was DOWN.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Note to self: Never ask @mhammer if you can borrow his guitar.


Secondary note - never lend him one either.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Showers have definitely come a long way. I like the big rainfall style shower heads and body sprays are nice too.
> 
> But, there’s something about reclining, head back, staring at a Monet print....I’m a tub guy.


We have a tub with air jets. It's interesting but soooo noisy with the full fiberglass surround there's nothing relaxing about it. Also, if you accidentally flip the switch on, it runs for 10 minutes after switching off to pump the jets clear. Needless to say I flipped the breaker and we resort to using our outdoor hot tub to relax in .................... and have wild parties of course.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Secondary note - never lend him one either.


The hell with that - I've just lost most of my eyesight!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> We have a tub with air jets. It's interesting but soooo noisy with the full fiberglass surround there's nothing relaxing about it. Also, if you accidentally flip the switch on, it runs for 10 minutes after switching off to pump the jets clear. Needless to say I flipped the breaker and we resort to using our outdoor hot tub to relax in .................... and have wild parties of course.



When I put mine in, I added lots of insulation around it, both to keep the heat in and to suppress the noise. It's still a bit loud, but presumably less so than if I didn't add the insulation.

Also, I replaced the pain in the ass timer with a proper GFI switch.

I turn it on when I get in and off when I get out.

The Sonos powered speaker easily gets over it without being too loud itself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Return on investment (my style).


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Deleted. Ateast watch a few YouTube videos before tackling plumbing lol. Service work is easy until the one in a million chance error or bad fitting turns into a disaster. 


.. alot of really odd comments by old guys that don't know what they're doing but try to be helpful nonetheless lol.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey @Lola where's the pics?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Hey @Lola where's the pics?





Lola said:


> Fuck the bathroom. John Allen and his rotator truck from Heavy Rescue 401 just pulled up in front of my neighbors house! I am on it like white on rice.
> 
> Will post some pics of this almost $ 1,000000
> Truck. OMG it’s such a gorgeous Peterbilt.
> ...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TheYanChamp said:


> .. alot of really odd comments by old guys that don't know what they're doing but try to be helpful nonetheless lol.


Wow. That sounds so much like TGP.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Deleted. Ateast watch a few YouTube videos before tackling plumbing lol. Service work is easy until the one in a million chance error or bad fitting turns into a disaster.
> 
> 
> .. alot of really odd comments by old guys that don't know what they're doing but try to be helpful nonetheless lol.



LOL and how long of a durability test would meet your standards, LOL?

Is say, fifteen years good?

My work was inspected by a master plumber.

Just saying.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow. That sounds so much like TGP.


but it truly isn't that far from the truth


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL and how long of a durability test would meet your standards, LOL?
> 
> Is say, fifteen years good?
> 
> ...


don't over LOL yourself, but I'm sure your work is top notch

my favourite part on inspections is during the demo part of a renovation where guys who know what they are doing open up the walls and find a do-it-yourselfer weekend project that the've been hired to fix in a clients home, LOL


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> LOL and how long of a durability test would meet your standards, LOL?
> 
> Is say, fifteen years good?
> 
> ...


I didn't even get to your posts so it's nothing personal. 

Master plumber is only a brand name. 

I saw an apprentice do exactly the same as that video while removing a pedistal. 

Compression fitting not engaged was the culprit, but luckily we had the water off and it was only pressurized for a minute. 

Another time I wasn't as lucky as I ran into a water main corporation shut off that was only engaged 1/8th inch over the copper pipe it was supposed to be compressed onto. 

It held for two decades before the poly-b upstream was cracking and failing causing multiple floods over the years. As a result I had to replace all water lines in the home and was just about to fit the very last crimp over the meter and that compression valve blew off the main. 

It was the weight and pressure of the waterline above holding it on all those years. Again It looked much like the video above. I was lucky I had some materials near by to isolate the potential damage to the mechanical room as the city emergency crew took two hours to come shut the water off at the curb. 

The whole time me and another plumber were taking shifts holding by hand makeshift fittings over the spewing main and diverted water into a floor drain while getting completely soaked. 

The home owner came home at 4pm and if it wasn't for us explaining how she got a brand new main shut off valve for free she wouldn't have been the wiser.


I've also re-renovated basements that had to be gutted due to a drippy valve or by a homeowner overtightening a toilet supply. Tighter is better right? 



Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I enjoy building crazy custom showers for folks. I can't wait to put one in for myself. Most expensive part for me will be the glass.


Agreed. With no less than six body sprayers, rain head, #$&$ bench and steamer unit. I put this kind of thing in all the time, but with none left to do my own! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> I didn't even get to your posts so it's nothing personal.
> 
> Master plumber is only a brand name.
> 
> ...


A brand name? Perhaps it was another term. He supervised and inspected other ertified plumbers’ work for most of his career. He checked all my joints and advised me about how and where to put the vent stack, how to eliminate hammer, all kinds of important stuff.

And if someone connected a compression fitting in the way you described, first, I’m surprised it held that long and second I’d be highly suspect of the rest of his work.

When you call a plumbing contractor a $50 DIY can turn into a $600~$1000 hosing. If only your average musician was paid so well.

I respect skilled tradesmen. Very nice if you know one.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Reminds me of my cousin a couple days ago posting a pic of later model plumbing van pulling up in her driveway. Her comment was along the lines of oh great new van, ready to get hosed.



Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> When you call a plumbing contractor a $50 DIY can turn into a $600~$1000 hosing. If only your average musician was paid so well.
> 
> I respect skilled tradesmen. Very nice if you know one.


Sounds like the inspector did you a huge favor. I've been plumbing some time and have yet to meet a master plumber. It's not like youre more master of a plumber after you have your ticket.

You're right. Next time I need music at a venue I can just pipe in my IPod when the band doesn't want to play for free. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Sounds like the inspector did you a huge favor. I've been plumbing some time and have yet to meet a master plumber. It's not like youre more master of a plumber after you have your ticket.
> 
> You're right. Next time I need music at a venue I can just pipe in my IPod when the band doesn't want to play for free.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


The inspector was my father in law, a plumber for many years, RIP.

How about this? Call four plumbers for four hours, calculate the bill, and let me know if you find a bar willing to pay your band that much (or even half).


----------

